# Foster needs a collar!



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I've decided that my foster kitty, Cleo, needs a collar. I'm hoping to keep her, but if not then her collar can just go home with her new adopters  She is a 1-2 yr old dilute torbie. I don't have a picture of her, but she looks almost exactly like this cat:










I've narrowed it down to these four collars....










I think I'm leaning towards the lime green collar... but I really like the pink leopard too. Help me decide!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the lime green one and the Peace collar too!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I think that the light pink collar would look_ sooooo_ good with her fur color 

EDIT: Realized that the pic wasn't your foster!! But I still love that collar


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Light pink against the light grey will give her a refined and classy contrast. IMO. Plus, you can't go wrong with cherry blosoms. 

I put bright colors on my dark cat and lighter colors on the white cat. (when he allows it, of course)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the green one and the peace one (of course). But, this comes from one who has collars under every colour of the sun.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like the pink one(with flowers) too


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Cherry blossoms!


----------

